# Góc thư giãn > Chuyện bên lề >  Kinh nghiệm mua hàng online

## emptyhb

Qua một thời gian mua hàng kiểu trả tiền trước hàng nhận sau, không trực tiếp được cầm, sờ, nắn. 

Muốn ít bị rủi ro nhận hàng không đúng thì em có chút kinh nghiệm là:

Thỏa thuận gì tốt nhất không thông qua bằng cách nói, điện thoại, mà hãy bằng tin nhắn (zalo hay sms) để lỡ sau này hàng không đúng như thỏa thuận còn có cái mà đối chứng.

Alo thì lời nói gió bay, nhớ nhầm là xong ạ.

----------

huyquynhbk, Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## biết tuốt

mới dính vụ gì thế

----------


## emptyhb

> mới dính vụ gì thế



Em có dính gì đâu, rút được kinh nghiệm như thế thôi anh Minh ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

kinh nghiệm mua hàng online thì mua hàng của mấy cha như em nè , không thích thì trả lại thôi chả có gì lấn cấn

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Gamo

Ui, có nhu cầu trả lại 2 cặp loa ko, sẵn sàng cho trả lại nè, hohoho

----------


## emptyhb

> Ui, có nhu cầu trả lại 2 cặp loa ko, sẵn sàng cho trả lại nè, hohoho


Hehe, em với bác không có thỏa thuận gì nhé nên còn lâu bác mới đòi lại được 2 đôi củ loa

----------


## solero

Vâng..., kinh nghiệm quý báu. Lời nhắn gió còn bay nữa là lời nói  :Big Grin:

----------

emptyhb

----------


## Tuấn

Em thì thích mua của các cụ có uy tín. Người bán bảo dùng được là chắc ăn luôn, đỡ rất nhiều các thứ linh tinh khác. Đôi khi kèm theo tư vẫn miễn phí cực nhiệt tình nữa ạ. Mà cái này với dân a ma tơ như em là giá trị lém đấy ợ.

Nhiều lần em cũng muốn lập một thớt tag tên các cụ bán hàng có uy tín mà em đã từng mua, để các cụ nào mới mua thì đỡ được nhiều thứ, dưng mà sợ bị ăn gạch, sợ bảo là đồ nịnh bợ.... rùi sợ mod bem nên ... thui ợ.

Hay là cụ nào dũng cảm tẹo, không sợ mod bem lập một cái bảng tên các bác bán hàng lâu năm đi ợ, để ae mới vaò đỡ tí học phí nào hay tí ấy ???

----------

Diyodira, huyquynhbk, Mạch Việt

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Qua một thời gian mua hàng kiểu trả tiền trước hàng nhận sau, không trực tiếp được cầm, sờ, nắn. 
> 
> Muốn ít bị rủi ro nhận hàng không đúng thì em có chút kinh nghiệm là:
> 
> Thỏa thuận gì tốt nhất không thông qua bằng cách nói, điện thoại, mà hãy bằng tin nhắn (zalo hay sms) để lỡ sau này hàng không đúng như thỏa thuận còn có cái mà đối chứng.
> 
> Alo thì lời nói gió bay, nhớ nhầm là xong ạ.


chuẩn đấy cụ ah. chứ nói chuyện qua điện thoại xong nhận hàng k đúng như lúc nc , k có gì mà đối chứng được, e dính mấy lần roài.haiz

----------


## vanquanbnvn

Người bán không mong muốn bị trả lại chút nào cả. Nhưng khi hỗ trợ hết sức rồi mà bên mua vẫn muốn trả lại thì đành chịu.
Chỉ tốn tiền cho thằng vận chuyển với thằng ngân hàng.  :Frown:

----------


## Diyodira

> Em thì thích mua của các cụ có uy tín. Người bán bảo dùng được là chắc ăn luôn, đỡ rất nhiều các thứ linh tinh khác. Đôi khi kèm theo tư vẫn miễn phí cực nhiệt tình nữa ạ. Mà cái này với dân a ma tơ như em là giá trị lém đấy ợ.
> 
> Nhiều lần em cũng muốn lập một thớt tag tên các cụ bán hàng có uy tín mà em đã từng mua, để các cụ nào mới mua thì đỡ được nhiều thứ, dưng mà sợ bị ăn gạch, sợ bảo là đồ nịnh bợ.... rùi sợ mod bem nên ... thui ợ.
> 
> Hay là cụ nào dũng cảm tẹo, không sợ mod bem lập một cái bảng tên các bác bán hàng lâu năm đi ợ, để ae mới vaò đỡ tí học phí nào hay tí ấy ???


bác quá trải nghiệm, hiểu được giá trị của chất xám, ở nước ngoài người ta mua hàng hẳn nhiên là đã biết kỹ thuật rồi, còn VN thì xem như chất xám là con số 0 rõ to, vậy mà ... buồn 5 phút, em cũng muốn phục vụ vì niềm đam mê, nhưng nghĩ đi nghĩ lại chỉ có thiệt.
tks

----------

Tuấn

----------


## huanpt

Mình không có thời gian đi, toàn mua hàng qua hình. Thấy hay hay là mua. Mua về không phủ hợp, chất cả đống. Đau cả đầu. Kinh nghiệm là mua cái gì mà biết rõ nó trước. Còn người bán không quan trọng lắm, đa số là uy tín lớn hơn mấy triệu bạc.

----------


## BKAII

Em thấy giờ xu hướng mua hàng online là đang rất phát triển. Tuy nhiên, thường cũng phải lựa chọn tùy theo tính chất:
Hàng tiêu dùng nhanh, giá trị ít: thì hay mua hàng online, mà đã mua thì nên mua ở những trang có thương hiệu uy tính, hoặc các công ty bởi họ có chế độ chính sách rõ ràng ạ.
Các hàng giá trị lớn như tủ lạnh, máy giặt, điện thoại,...thì không nên mua online. Cứ ra các cửa hàng lớn sờ tận tay thích em nào thì bê em đó về :3
Trên đây là kinh nghiệm của em ạ!

----------


## CNC abc

> chuẩn đấy cụ ah. chứ nói chuyện qua điện thoại xong nhận hàng k đúng như lúc nc , k có gì mà đối chứng được, e dính mấy lần roài.haiz


Đơn giản mà bác. Cài phần mêm ghi âm đt là xong ngay. Công nghệ ngày nay muốn gì mà chả đc.
Tks.

----------


## vopminh

> Em thấy giờ xu hướng mua hàng online là đang rất phát triển. Tuy nhiên, thường cũng phải lựa chọn tùy theo tính chất:
> Hàng tiêu dùng nhanh, giá trị ít: thì hay mua hàng online, mà đã mua thì nên mua ở những trang có thương hiệu uy tính, hoặc các công ty bởi họ có chế độ chính sách rõ ràng ạ.
> Các hàng giá trị lớn như tủ lạnh, máy giặt, điện thoại,...thì không nên mua online. Cứ ra các cửa hàng lớn sờ tận tay thích em nào thì bê em đó về :3
> Trên đây là kinh nghiệm của em ạ!


Theo em, hàng điện tử gia dụng thì cứ ra các cửa hàng lớn sờ mó chán rồi về kiếm hàng online mua rẻ được 15-30%, hầu hết các hãng điện tử gia dụng đều bảo hành cho các đại lý như nhau cho 1 mã số sản phẩm.
Đó là lý do tại sao bên Mỹ bestbuy và furture shop chết ngắc ngoải, và Vn thì Nguyễn Kim cũng đang mệt mỏi.
Hàng trang trí nội thất thì em khuyên nên đi xem sờ mó thích thì khiêng ngay hoặc chờ giảm giá, chứ nhất quyết không được đặt chờ họ đóng theo hình, vì không phải như cnc, mấy ông thợ thủ công Vn làm tùy hứng lắm, chưa kể mang hình trên mạng ra rồi lúc hàng thật ra 1 kiểu khách.

----------


## vufree

Mình bị dính 2 Cụ ngoài HN mỗi Cụ 6 củ. 1 Cụ hết hy vọng. Cụ còn lại thì lần lữa 4 tháng rồi vẫn Bận chưa chuyển tiền trả lại được. Vẫn cố nhẫn nại chờ xử lý chưa muốn đưa lên diễn đàn.

----------


## GORLAK

Mình thì đang bị 1 cụ bán hàng nhưng làm rớt mất trách nhiệm, bảo hàng ok mà về tháo ra nát be bét, kêu trả hàng trả tiền thì kêu la đủ thứ lý do lý trấu. Đã vậy hàng trả tiền rồi mà cũng ko ship, kỳ kèo kỳ cọ.

----------


## biết tuốt

em nghĩ món hàng giá trị cao mà các bác chưa tin tưởng thì nên ship cod , và nếu xác định rõ bị lừa thì nên đưa blacklist

----------


## CNC FANUC

Nói chung mua bán online mà trả tiền trước thì phần thiệt hay thuộc về các thượng đế, còn người bán cầm chuôi hết rồi, thiệt thòi hay ko chủ yếu phụ thuộc vào cái tâm người bán hàng thôi

----------


## elenercom

Cho anh em diễn đàn biết tên để còn tránh đi cụ.



> Mình bị dính 2 Cụ ngoài HN mỗi Cụ 6 củ. 1 Cụ hết hy vọng. Cụ còn lại thì lần lữa 4 tháng rồi vẫn Bận chưa chuyển tiền trả lại được. Vẫn cố nhẫn nại chờ xử lý chưa muốn đưa lên diễn đàn.

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

> Qua một thời gian mua hàng kiểu trả tiền trước hàng nhận sau, không trực tiếp được cầm, sờ, nắn. 
> 
> Muốn ít bị rủi ro nhận hàng không đúng thì em có chút kinh nghiệm là:
> 
> Thỏa thuận gì tốt nhất không thông qua bằng cách nói, điện thoại, mà hãy bằng tin nhắn (zalo hay sms) để lỡ sau này hàng không đúng như thỏa thuận còn có cái mà đối chứng.
> 
> Alo thì lời nói gió bay, nhớ nhầm là xong ạ.


Mua hàng Online là xu thể rồi Bác ơi

Theo Tôi cầm sờ nắn chỉ hạn chế phần nào thôi vì thật / giả càng lúc càng tinh vi mà đơn vị cung cấp lại tự tin mạnh miệng tuyên bố thì đố ai mà lần. 

Tốt nhất lựa chọn đơn vị uy tính mà phang thôi.

----------

